# Need exercise t-shirts, thick with wicking



## rebeccap0 (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm looking for good quality THICK, soft t-shirts, short- or medium-sleeved, t-shirts. Ideally mostly cotton with some wicking properties.


----------

